# sub panel grounding



## sparkmaster 1 (May 15, 2010)

i was hired to inspect electrical in older remodeled home for new buyer .Owner did not have all the wiring done. Existing wiring was okay,i made my report on what needed to be completed or corrected, but i made a mistake house has a 200a service and a 100 amp sub panel on 2 nd. floor hall. Owner said this was done around 95. They also had a home inspector show up at same time as me everything looked good so i did not take panel covers off . i got a call later that the home inspector did take covers off and found sub panel had only 2 wire with shield service entrance cable for sub panel i know the owner too. there is only 6-20 amp circuits on sub panel other than running a separate ground can owner change panel to 120 volt 100 amp sub panel to separate grd, and neutral with separate bars. Thanks don't beat me up to bad i know this is wrong i have seen old electricians do this when changing out old fuse sub panels with 3 wire to breaker panels in central illinois.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Yes you can do make it 120V and it is not a bad fix as long as the HO knows that they can never get 240V from the panel.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

........


----------

